# Fritz!Box 7270 Aussetzer!



## R.A.T 3 (22. März 2013)

Moin ,

ich habe das Problem dass ich bei meiner Fritz!Box 7270 v3 Internet-Aussetzer habe d.h das die Internetverbindung manchmal für eine kurze Zeit unterbricht.Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt, dass das daran liegt das ich einen Wlan-Stick benutze kann man ausschließen, da ich es schon einmal mit einer Lan-Verbindung vergeblich ausprobiert hatte .Jetzt wollt ich mal ins Forum fragen ob ihr eine Lösung habt. 

Danke im vorraus!!


----------



## derP4computer (22. März 2013)

Hast du schon ein Firmware Update gemacht?


----------



## drstoecker (22. März 2013)

Hallo welche boxversion hast du und hast du die aktuellste firmware drauf?


----------



## R.A.T 3 (22. März 2013)

Ja ich hab die aktuellste Firmware drauf und die boxversion = Fritz!box 7270 v3


----------



## zicco93 (22. März 2013)

Hi,

ich habe das gleiche Problem bei ner 7270 v1, mir kommt es so vor dass immer das Internet für ca. 40 Sek. ausgeht wenn sich ein neues LAN oder WLAN-Gerät anmeldet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. März 2013)

KLÖD schrieb:


> Ja ich hab die aktuellste Firmware drauf


 Sozusagen fritzOS 5.50...
Kannst du mal bilder von internet->dsl-informationen-> übersicht, dsl, specktrum und statistik posten?
Wird deine box recht warm? Hänge sie doch mal an die wand oder stelle sie einfach hochkannt. Wenn möglich, würde ich sie auch mal über nacht aus machen. (zum kalt werden)


----------



## R.A.T 3 (23. März 2013)

Hier sind die vier Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Box ist eig. recht kalt und wir haben das eh so eingestellt das sie abends ausgeht und morgens wieder angeht.

und an zicco : bei mir sind es aber keinesfalls 40sek höchstens 10sek und es liegt nicht daran dass sich ein neues gerät einloggt hab ich ausprobiert


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. März 2013)

KLÖD schrieb:


> Hier sind die vier Bilder


 Die leitungswerte sind ja i.o. aber wieso steht bei "übersicht" unten links "[einstellungen modifiziert]"? 
Und was ich noch komischer finde, wieso zeigt es unter "dsl" in empfangs- "interleave" und in senderichtung "fast" an?


----------



## R.A.T 3 (23. März 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die leitungswerte sind ja i.o. aber wieso steht bei "übersicht" unten links "[einstellungen modifiziert]"?
> Und was ich noch komischer finde, wieso zeigt es unter "dsl" in empfangs- "interleave" und in senderichtung "fast" an?



Und was soll ich jetzt machen? Ich kenne mich da nicht besonders aus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. März 2013)

KLÖD schrieb:


> Und was soll ich jetzt machen? Ich kenne mich da nicht besonders aus


 Ist die fritzbox gebraucht gekauft?
Erklär-technisch am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du unter system->zurücksetzen die werkseinstellungen lädst oder die box einfach resettest. Allerdings mußt du dann alles neu konfigurieren. (am besten händisch, um bei einer rücksicherung der einstellungen die box nicht wieder so zu konfigurieren, wie sie jetzt ist)
Ich könnte dir jetzt auch noch erklären, wie du via ruKernelTool dauerhaft oder via telnet temporär die box auf "interleave" zwingst, aber das ist etwas mehr text. 

Edit:
Weißt du eigentlich, das deine leitung auch 16 mbit her geben würde? Du solltest bei der tkom mal nachfragen diesbezüglich. Deine leitungsdämpfung könnte das nach deren kriterien gerade so zulassen. (notfalls messen lassen)


----------



## R.A.T 3 (23. März 2013)

Ich denke ich werde sie mal resetten! Ja ich weiß das meine Leitung auch 16mbit hergeben würde aber dazu müssten wir einen teueren vertrag in anspruch nehmen


----------

